# Fenómeno essencial ao equilíbrio climático reaparece no Atlântico Norte



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

*Fenómeno essencial ao equilíbrio climático reaparece no Atlântico Norte*

Um fenómeno essencial ao equilibrio climático global, a mistura em profundidade de massas de água no Atlântico Norte, intensificou-se durante o Inverno 2007-2008 de forma «inesperada», indica um estudo hoje divulgado

O fenómeno, conhecido como «convecção oceânica profunda» foi observado por uma equipa internacional de cientistas a 1.800 metros de profundidade no Mar de Labrador (entre o Canadá e a Groenlândia) e a 1.000 metros no Mar de Irminger (entre a Groenlândia e a Islândia) em «níveis de intensidade que não eram atingidos desde 1994», de acordo com resultados de pesquisa publicados na secção online Geoscience da revista Nature.

A convecção oceânica profunda contribui para a redistribuição de calor entre as regiões polares e equatoriais, contribuindo para o equilibrio climático uma vez que o calor transportado pelas águas dos oceanos é um dos principais factores de influência no clima da Terra. 

A Corrente do Golfo - que permite, por exemplo, que as costas da Irlanda sejam banhadas por águas temperadas e evita que o norte da Europa fique permanentemente coberto por gelo polar - é resultado e a manifestação mais conhecida da convecção oceânica profunda.

A cientista francesa Virginie Thierry, que participou no estudo internacional, diz num comunicado do instituto oceanográfico francês IFREMER que «esta reactivação é inesperada porque desde há vários anos a mistura da água quente com a fria estava a ser feita a profundidades notoriamente menores, que entre 2001 e 2007 oscilaram entre os 700 e os 1.100 metros, o que poderia ser considerado um sinal do aquecimento global».

Dados do IFREMER indicam que em finais dos anos 80 e no início dos anos 90 do século XX a convecção oceânica profunda ocorria a profundidades superiores a 2.000 no Mar de Labrador.

O comunicado do instituto oceanográfico francês salienta ainda a importância da convecção oceânica profunda lembrando que é um processo fundamental para a absorção e armazenamento nos fundos oceânicos, «durante séculos», do dióxido de carbono atmosférico, um dos principais responsáveis pelo efeito de estufa.

Atribuindo a renovada intensidade do fenómeno a «temperaturas atmosféricas anormalmente frias no Atlântico norte durante o Inverno 2007-2008 e a condições favoráveis à formação de uma camada de gelo no Mar de Labrador», o IFREMER ressalva, no entanto, que «é mais que provável que a longo prazo a convecção profunda venha a diminuir se a tendência do aquecimento climático global se mantiver».

O estudo internacional foi realizado a partir de dados recolhidos por sensores em todos os oceanos do mundo que registam em contínuo a tamperatura e a salinidade das águas desde a superfície até aos 2.000 metros de profundidade.

Lusa/SOL


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Muito interessante!


----------

